# LPG tank



## DREAMWEAVER1 (May 28, 2013)

Does anyone have a bulk LPG tank,and if so could you supply the name of the tank installation company,I have trawled Google,nothing comes up though.

We are in central Portugal,but any area would be helpful,just to start the ball rolling!

Many thanks


David


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

It has drawbacks permission, licensing, filling, inspection & certificate, do you really need one? propane for C/H costs a fortune to run bulk or not, your local gas supplier technician should be able to help.
Galp page here but depends on who your local supplier might be
http://www.galpenergia.com/PT/Produ...ropano-granel/Paginas/Gas-propano-granel.aspx

searching online you need to use Portuguese Gás propano a granel


----------



## DREAMWEAVER1 (May 28, 2013)

Thanks CM,at present we have an oil fired CH boiler and LPG fired Range cooker,I was contemplating replacing the boiler with an LPG boiler and having a bulk tank installed for the supply for both,I was thinking that LPG would be a more economical option,perhaps we should maintain the status quo,oil for the CH and bottled LPG for the Range.




David


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

I would, everyone we know who has bottled gas of one description or another can't really afford to use for C/H you have another option with your oil fired boiler which is to convert it to wood pellets, more efficient and cheaper to run than diesel, conversion between 1500-2000€ depends on boiler, we did it in 3 stages replaced wood fire with back boiler, linked to diesel boiler, then added in solar hot water and linked all 3 together with a 300 ltr storage tank, then converted diesel to pellet, without solar I'd estimated payback on wood pellet at 18 months with solar expect considerably less fingers crossed


----------



## DREAMWEAVER1 (May 28, 2013)

Thanks again CM,much food for thought.








David


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Think heating here everyone tends to think not required but unless you're very hardly or take the Portuguese approach and add another layer and use one room think it is needed and better to try for an overall solution rather than just 1 approach, solar hot water does make a tremendous difference even just by reducing other hot water heating costs, trouble is it all comes at a price especially when retrofitting.


----------

